# Best/Worst Cities in the World for Single Guys



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

Since TAM has participants from around the globe, and some appear well-traveled and know destinations as more than tourists...

All other things being equal (environment, infrastructure, safety), which major cities have you lived in or at least know well to advise a young man (say, 25-35, stable job but no windfall, average looks) to live in? I found that major cities in Central/Eastern Europe were like fishing with dynamite, due to the ratio of middle-class men to attractive young women (in the Northern European sense). Even as most economies prospered, you can still see numerous couples in which the woman you'd expect to see as trophy wife in a country club in some parts of the US (or the equivalent of country clubs in Western Europe). Flying directly between such destinations is an adjustment: here you're flirting with a supermodel-looking cashier, nine hours later you won't see an attractive woman for days (and good luck talking to her when you do). There seems to be a simple supply-and-demand equation at work: the proportion of attractive girls being born vs. proportion of men doing OK economically.

I'd leave out obvious scientific/tech/policy hubs that over-concentrate a profession or over-concentrate young people with advanced degrees.

So, what's your best/worst city/region?

[Yes, this thread was born out of a thought in one of the "why aren't people marrying" threads. Some people appeared to apply across-the-board measurements of alphaness without regard for regional variation.]


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

I've always found Reykjavik the best place for single guys. Lots of hot platinum-blonde Scandinavian women with no hangups about premarital sex.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

If you want to freeze to death sure! As for no hangups about premarital sex, fewer hangups about affairs too...

Neo-Scandi cultures are also way too much on the "female chauvanism" scale when it comes to the impact of modern feminism. 

Dunno about Iceland though... aren't they all supposedly inbred? lol


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Lots of natural hot-springs where you can get naked and partake in the local carnal delights. Who cares about affairs, its not like you're going to get married.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hmmm... The question I meant to pose was not so much about promiscuity, but where the sizes of pools of middle-class young men and attractive women are decidedly in the former's favor. For example, there are cities in Eastern Europe where you can get on Tinder and line up coffee meetings/lunches/happy hours for every day of the week, with a beautiful, gainfully employed young woman and converse about art, history, world travel, and politics--and get tremendous satisfaction out of it with no sex whatsoever. In some other parts of the world, you'd be swiping your phone forever, with few resulting dates; you can go to an outdoor promenade, bar, club on a Saturday night, and the handful of prospects comparable to the ones described above are walled off by a forest of superior competition. (Sometimes there is also a moat with alligators.)

Thanks for the useful information, though


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

In other forums I've seen these sorts of threads before, not so much with the flavor of, a young man and the pool of available women. However, I always find these threads fraught with oversimplifications. 

The problem with considering the world wide scenario or even varied geographic location within a country are the differences in culture. I believe you can go to any major metropolitan region (obviously there are exceptions) and find plenty of available women. To say one is better than the other is a bit of generalization and likely even a bias toward ones likes and or dislikes. I think one has to start with the culture of that region before they really can understand the population and the available females. So the best or worst cities for single guys may have more to do with the general culture of that city and whether you are willing to adapt to it. 

Maybe the better question is asking men about the available women in their city and how best for a single guy to best navigate it.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

Okay, let's narrow this down to cities in regions that belong to the broader pan-Northwest-European culture. So, obviously, no sharia law, no overly conservative approach to dating. I'm comparing US, Canada, Britain, France, Germany, Scandinavia, Switzerland, Italy, ex-Yugoslavia, Poland, Czech Republic, Romania, Bulgaria, ex-USSR.

Or perhaps the Czech-Polish-Russian-Ukrainian-Romanian quadrant of the world is so unique, that putting it into the same coordinate plane as the rest of the planet is counterproductive?


----------

